# Getting Finale files into Sibelius



## sbkp (Jan 30, 2012)

What's the best method to get Finale files into Sibelius? Any bugaboos I need to watch out for?

Thanks!


----------



## nikolas (Jan 30, 2012)

Hem... It's not exactly possible... The only way to go about it is through xml (I think it's xml) files and they always create a mess...

If you want, tomorrow, when we meet, we can go over to my studio (After having a coffee) and have a look since I have both Finale (2009, 2010 and 2012) and Sibelius (6 and 7) on my computer...


----------



## sbkp (Jan 30, 2012)

Ha! I have to travel 10,000 miles to get Sibelius support!?!?!

I'll see if I can get the Finale files by tomorrow.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 30, 2012)

I think Nikolas is right. XML and .MID are the only two ways I know of and both really do make a mess (.MID more than the XML).

Although if you have the full version of Photoscore you could just print the Finale file, then scan it into Sibelius.

Nikolas: Please report back on your findings. I'd really like to know if you find another way because I deal with this issue a lot.

Thanks!

- Mike


----------



## JJP (Jan 30, 2012)

Try using the Dolet plugins from Recordare. Recordare was just bought by MakeMusic and the plugins are now free. The results aren't perfect, but it's the best thing out there.

http://www.makemusic.com/Products/MusicXML.aspx


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks. I'll give that a try.

- Mike


----------

